# Soccer / Futball / Football - Just for fun!



## TAW (Nov 7, 2017)

I've set my camera down for the last six months or so but decided it was time to dust it off... I think my passion is back!


----------



## Click (Nov 7, 2017)

Nice series, TAW.


----------



## TAW (Nov 9, 2017)

Thanks Click. It was a lot of fun taking them!


----------



## Click (Nov 9, 2017)

Keep posting.


----------

